# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  مكتبة التفسير وعلوم القرآن

## الأديب اللبيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بحمد الله وتوفيقه تمت مكتبة التفسير وعلومه ، أسأل الله أن ينفع ويرفع بها 
'الأحكام النحوية والقراءات القرآنية جمعا وتحقيقا ودراسة من سورة الفاتحة الى غاية سورة الكهف.rar
'الامام محمد الطاهر أبن عاشور ومنهجه في توجيه القراءات من خلال تفسيره التحرير والتنوير.rar
'التلخيص في القراءات الثمان للامام ابي معشر عبدالكريم عبدالصمد الطبري رحمة الله.rar
'الفريدة البارزية في حل القصيدة الشاطبية للامام هبة الله بن عبدالرحيم بن ابراهيم الجهني الحموي المعروف بابن البارزي.rar
'القراءات العشر المختلفة في العلامة الاعرابية واثر ذلك في المعنى من خلال كتاب النشر لابن الجزري.rar
'الكتاب الموضح في وجوه القراءات وعللها تأليف الامام نصربن النحوي المعروف بابن ابي مريم.rar
'النشر في القراءات العشر للامام المحقق محمد بن محمد بن محمد الجزري( ت 833 هـ) دراسة وتحقيق من اول (باب فرش الحروف) الي آخر الكتاب.rar
آراء ابراهيم النخعي في التفسير جمعاً ودراسةً وتعليقاً من سورة النساء إلى آخر القرآن.rar
آراء ابن حزم الظاهري في التفسير جمع ودراسة من آية 136 النساء إلى آية5 المائدة.rar
آراء ابن حزم الظاهري في التفسير جمعا ودراسة (من الاية 35 إلى 135من النساء.rar
آراء ابن حزم الظاهري في التفسير جمعا ودراسة (من الاية [204] من سورة البقرة.rar
آراء ابن حزم الظاهري في التفسير جمعا ودراسة من أول سورة التوبة حتى آية 103.rar
آراء ابن حزم الظاهري في التفسير جمعا ودراسة من سورة التوبة، آية(104) الي نهاية سورة النور)(ومجموع المسائل(105).rar
أبو بكر النقاش ومنهجه في تفسير القرآن الكريم - الرساله العلمية.rar
أبي بن كعب وتفسيره للقرآن الكريم - الرساله العلمية.rar
أثر الدلالات اللغوية في التفسير عند الطاهر بن عاشور في كتابه ( التحرير والتنوير.rar
أثر القرآن في الوسطية ودفع الغلو.rar
أحكام القرآن لابن العربي . 4 أجزاء.rar
أسانيد نسخ التفسير والأسانيد المتكررة.rar
أسباب الخطأ في التفسير . دراسة تأصيلية.rar
أسباب النزول اسانيدها واثرها في تفسير القران الكريم.rar
أسرار التكرار وبيان المتشابه.rar
أصول التفسير وقواعدة .rar
أضوء البيان - في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن -.rar
إبراز االمعاني من حرز الأماني . لأبي شامة.rar
إبراهيم النخعي وآثاره الواردة في تفسير سورة الفاتحة والبقرة وآل عمران.rar
إصلاح الوجوه والنظائر في القرآن.rar
إعجاز القرآن عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.rar
إعجاز القراءات القرآنية.rar
إيضاح الوقف والابتدء في كتاب الله - لابن الانباري.rar
ابن جريج مروياته واقواله في التفسير من اول القرآن الي نهاية سورة الحج جمع ودراسة حديثيه وتفسيرية.rar
اتجاهات التفسير في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري - الرساله العلميه.rar
الأحرف السبعة لأبي عمرو الداني.rar
الأخلاق العملية في القرآن.rar
الأستاذ أبو الأعلى المودودي ومنهجه في تفسير القرآن الكريم.rar
الأقوال الشاذة في التفسير . نشأتها وأسبابها وآثارها.rar
الإتقان للسيوطي - محققة-.rar
الإستبرق في رواية ورش عن نافع.rar
الإسرائيليات والموضوعات في القرآن الكريم.rar
الإسراثيليات وأثرها في التفسير.rar
الإكليل في استنباط التنزيل.rar
الإكليل في المتشابه والتأويل.rar
الإمام قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي أقواله ومروياته في التفسير من أول سورة الإسراء.rar
الإيضاح لناسخ القرآن ومنسوخه للقيسي.rar
الاحتجاج للقراءات في كتاب حجة القراءات للشيخ أبي زرعة عبد الرحمن بن زنجلة.rar
الاختلاف بين القراءات لأحمد البيلي.rar
الاختلاف في القراءات القرآنية وأثره في اتساع المعاني.rar
الاختيار عند القراء ...مفهومه مراحله وأثره في القراءات.rar
الاسرائيليات فى التفسير و الحديث.rar
الاعجاز البياني عند ابن الازرق .rar
الاكليل في المتشابه من التأويل لان تيمية.rar
الامام قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي أقوالة ومروياتة في التفسير من أول سورة ( يس ) إ.rar
الايقاظ لتذكير الحفاظ بالآيات المتشابهة الالفاظ - جمال عبد الرحمن.rar
البذور الزاهرة في الاحرف العشرة المتواترة.rar
البرهان على سلامة القرآن من الزيادة والنقصان.rar
البرهان فى توجيه متشابه القرآن.rar
البرهان في ترتيب سور القرآن.rar
البرهان في تناسب سور القرآن للغرناطي.rar
البرهان في علوم القرآن . للزركشي.rar
البستان في علوم القرآن.rar
البعد التصويري لسورة يوسف.rar
البغوي ومنهجه في التفسير - الرسالة العلمية.rar
البيضاوي ومنهجه في التفسير - الرسالة العلمية.rar
التأويل بين ضوابط الأصوليين وقراءات المعاصرين - دراسة أصولية فكرية معاصرة.rar
التبيان لبعض المباحث المتعلقة بالقرآن لطاهر الجزائري.rar
التحبير في علم التفسير . تحقيق ودراسة.rar
التذكرة في القراءات الثمان للإمام أبي الحسن طاهر بن غلبون.rar
التذكرة في القراءات الثمان.rar
التسهيل لابن جزي.rar
التسهيل لتأويل التنزيل للعدوي.rar
التفسير القيم لابن القيم.rar
التفسير الكبير ابن تيمية 7 أجزاء.rar
التفسير اللغوي للقرآن الكريم . للطيار.rar
التفسير في القرن الاول الهجري - الرسالة العلمية.rar
التفسير و المفسرون 3 أجزاء.rar
التوضيحات الجلية شرح المنظومة القرآنية.rar
التوكل علي الله في القرآن الكريم ( دراسة في التفسير الموضوعي).rar
التيسير في علم التفسير للإمام عبد الكريم القشيري دراسة وتحقيقا.rar
التيسير في علوم التفسير للدميري.rar
التيسير لعلوم القرآن للدميري - رائع -.rar
الجمان في تشبيهات القرآن.rar
الجواهر الحسان في تفسير القرآن . للثعالبي 5 أجزاء.rar
الحجة في للقراء السبعة 7 أجزاء.rar
الدر المصون للسمين الحلبي 11 جزء.rar
الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور . السيوطي 17 جزء.rar
الزيادات والإحسان في علوم القرآن . 10 أجزاء.rar
السببية في القرآن الكريم.rar
الشبهات المزعومة حول القرآن في دائرتي المعارف البريطانية والإسلامية.rar
الضحاك بن مزاحم الهلالي وتفسيره للقران الكريم - الرسالة العلمية.rar
الضوء المنير على التفسير - جمع لتفسير ابن القيم 6 أجزاء -.rar
الطراز في شرح ضبط الخراز للتنيسي.rar
العذب النمير من مجالس الشنقيطي في التفسير 5 أجزاء.rar
الفرائد الحسان في عد آي القرآن ومعه شرحه نفائس البيان القاضي، عبد الفتاح بن عبد الغني.rar
الفوائد المشوق إلى علوم القرآن والبيان.rar
القاعدة المكية في الحروف والهجاء.rar
القرآن الكريم بمنظور الاستشراق . دراسة نقدية تحليلية.rar
القرآن الكريم وبهامشة التفسير الوجيز.rar
القرآن الكريم وترجمة معانيه إلى اللغة الفرنسية.rar
القرآن والمبشرون.rar
القرآن وقضايا الإنسان لعائشة بنت الشاطي.rar
القراءات السبع و الاستشهاد بها - الرسالة العلمية.rar
القراءات الشاذة وتوجيهها عند العرب.rar
القراءات في الكتاب لسيبويه حتى باب المبدل من المبدل منه توجيهها نحويا.rar
القراءات في المشرق والمغرب.rar
القراءات واثرها في التفسير والاحكام - الرسالة العلمية.rar
الكشاف للزمخشري . محقق 6 أجزاء.rar
اللباب في علم الكتاب لابن عادل الحنبلي محقق . 20 جزء.rar
اللغات العربية في تفسير البحر المحيط لابي حيان الاندلسي الجانب النحوي.rar
المجيد في إعجاز القرآن المجيد.rar
المحتسب . القراءات الشاذة.rar
المدخل لدراسة القرآن الكريم لأبي شهبة.rar
المدلولات التربوية للأمثال القرآنية.rar
المرشد الوجيز إلى أمور تتعلق بالكتاب العزيز.rar
المصابيح في تفسير القرآن العظيم للحسين بن علي المعروف بالوزير المغربي.rar
المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن.rar
المعجم الموضوعي لمعاني القرآن.rar
المفاهيم التربوية عند الامام فخر الدين الرازي من خلال كتابه ( التفسير الكبير).rar
المفسرون بين التأويل والإثبات في آيات الصفات . للمغراوي.rar
المقدمات الأساسية في علوم القرآن.rar
المكشاف عما بين القراءات العشر من خلاف.rar
المناسبات في القرآن الكريم ودراسة تطبيقية في سورتي الفاتحة والبقرة من تفسير الرازي.rar
الناسخ و المنسوخ لابى المنصور البغدادى.rar
الهدى والبيان في أسماء القرآن.rar
الواضح في علوم القرآن.rar
الوافي في شرح الشاطبية.rar
الوحدة البنائية للقرآن المجيد.rar
بحوث فى اصول التفسير و مناهجه.rar
بحوث منهجية في علوم القرآن.rar
بدائع التفسير لما فسره ابن القيم 3 أجزاء.rar
بصائر ذوي التمييز في لطائف الكتاب العزيز . عدة أجزاء.rar
تاريخ القراءات في المشرق والمغرب.rar
تحقيق جانب مشكلة الربط بين الآيات والسور في تفسير الطبري.rar
تحقيق ودراسة كتاب التحبير في علم التفسير تاليف الحافظ جلال الدين السيوطي.rar
تحقيق ودراسة كتاب جامع البيان في القراءات السبع لأبي عمرو الداني.rar
تخريج الأحاديث والآثار في كتاب التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل لابن جزي الكلبي (ت 741هـ) القسم الأول من الم.rar
ترجيحات القرطبي - من سورة البقرة -.rar
تفسير آيات أشكلت.rar
تفسير االآيات الكونية لزغلول النجار 4 أجزاء.rar
تفسير ابن أبي زمنين 5 أجزاء.rar
تفسير ابن المنذر - عبد الله السعد -.rar
تفسير ابن عباس ومروياته في التفسير من كتب السنه - الرسالة العلمية.rar
تفسير ابن عباس ومروياته في كتب السنة رسالة علمية.rar
تفسير ابن عطية المحرر الوجيز 8 أجزاء.rar
تفسير ابن كثير . محقق 15 جزء.rar
تفسير ابن كثير تحقيق شاكر.rar
تفسير البحر المحيط محققة.rar
تفسير الجلالين بتحقيق الأرناؤوط.rar
تفسير الراغب الاصفهاني دراسة وتحقيقاً من النساء آية (114) وحتى نهاية المائدة.rar
تفسير السدي الكبير.rar
تفسير السورة التي يذكر فيها القصص من تفسير القران الكريم.rar
تفسير السورة التي يذكر فيها النمل من تفسير القرآن العظيم للامام ابن أبي حاتم.rar
تفسير السورة التي يذكر فيها هود صلى الله عليه وسلم من تفسير القرآن العظيم.rar
تفسير الشافعي . جمع وتحقيق ودراسة.rar
تفسير الشوكاني نسخة محققة . 5 أجزاء.rar
تفسير الفخر الرازي . المشتهر بالتفسير الكبير ومفاتح الغيب 32 جزء.rar
تفسير القرآن الإشبيلي - رسالة علمية -.rar
تفسير القرآن العظيم دراسة وتحقيقاً من أول يونس وحتى نهاية الكهف.rar
تفسير القرآن العظيم لعز الدين عبدالعزيز السلمي من الفاتحة إلى سورة التوبة.rar
تفسير القرآن العظيم مسنداً عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابه والتابعين.rar
تفسير القران العظيم للامام ابن أبي حاتم الجزء الأول.rar
تفسير المراغي 30 جزء.rar
تفسير المنار 12 جزء.rar
تفسير سورة الأنعام من تفسير القرآن العظيم لأبن أبي حاتم.rar
تفسير سورتي الانفال والتوبة من تفسير القرآن العظيم لأبن أبي حاتم.rar
تفسير سورتي النور والفرقان من تفسير القرآن العظيم للامام ابن أبي حاتم.rar
تفسير من نسمات القرآن.rar
تفسيرالسورة التي يذكر فيها يوسف من تفسير القرآن العظيم مسندا عن الرسول.rar
تنزيل الآيات على الواقع عند المفسرين.rar
تهذيب وترتيب الاتقان بازمول.rar
توجيه القراءات عند الفراء من خلال كتابه معاني القرآن.rar
تيسير العلي القدير . مختصر ابن كثير للرفاعي 4 أجزاء.rar
ثقافة المفسر عند الزركشي من خلال كتابه البرهان في علوم القرآن.rar
جامع البيان في القراءات السبع لابي عمرو الداني من أول فرش الحروف إلى نهاية سورة الأنعام.rar
جامع البيان في القراءات السبع لابي عمرو الداني من اول سورة الأعراف إلى أول نهاية سورة القصص.rar
جمال القراء و كمال الإقراء.rar
جمع القرآن الكريم حفظا وكتابة.rar
حاشية زاده على البيضاوي.rar
خصائص بناء الجملة القرآنية ودلالاتها البلاغية في تفسير ( التحرير والتنوير.rar
دراسات لأسلوب القرآن الكريم عظيمة.rar
دراسات لغوية في القرآن الكريم.rar
دراسة اللغة في كتاب زاد المسير في عالم التفسير لابن الجوزي.rar
دقائق التفسير لابن تيمية.rar
دليل الحيران لحفظ القرآن.rar
رسم المصحف دراسة لغوية تاريخية.rar
رسم المصحف وضبطه بين التوقيف والاصطلاحات الحديثة.rar
رصف المباني في شرح حروف المعاني.rar
رموز الكنوز في تفسر القرآن الكريم 8 أجزاء.rar
روائع البيان تفسير آيات الأحكام للصابوني.rar
روائع التفسير لابن رجب.rar
زاد المسير في علم التفسير.rar
زاد المقرئين.rar
زهرة التفاسير - محمد أبو زهرة.rar
سبيل الرشاد في هدي خير العباد للهلالي.rar
شرح طيبة النشر.rar
صفوة الآثار والمفاهيم من تفسير القرآن . للشيخ الدوسري 9 أجزاء.rar
عبد الله بن عباس - قراءاته ومنهجه في تفسير غريب القرآن.rar
عربية القرآن.rar
عطاء بن ابي رباح وجهوده في التفسير - الرسالة العلمية.rar
علم القراءات نشأته تطوره أثره في العلوم الشرعية.rar
علم المعاني في التفسير الكبير للفخر الرازي واثره في الدراسات البلاغية.rar
علوم التفاسير من خلال مقدمات التفسير من نشأتتها إلى القرن تاثامن.rar
علوم القرآن بين البرهان والاتقان.rar
عمدة التفاسير . 5 أجزاء.rar
عناية القاضي وكفاية الراضي 8 أجزاء.rar
عون الرحمن في حفظ القرآن.rar
غاية المرام في تفسير آيات الأحكام للقنوجي.rar
غيث النفع في القراءات السبع لابي الحسن علي بن سالم بن محمد النوري الصفاقسي دراسة تحقيق.rar
فتح الرحمن في تفسير القرآن.rar
فتح العلام في ترتيب آيات الأحكام.rar
فريدة الدهر في القرآت العشر.rar
فريدة الدهر في تأصيل وجمع القراءات العشر.rar
فضائل القرآن لابن كثير تحقيق الشيخ الحويني.rar
فواصل الآيات القرآنية.rar
قاموس القرآن الكريم.rar
قانون التأويل.rar
قضايا قرآنية في ضوء دراسات لغوية.rar
قواعد الترجيح عند المفسرين - حسين بن علي بن حسين الحربي.rar
قواعد التفسير. جمعا ودراسة.rar
قواعد الوسائل في الشريعة الإسلامية.rar
كتاب الاشارة بلطيف العبارة في القراءات المأثورات بالروايات المشهورات للامام ابي نصر منصور احمد العراقي.rar
كتاب المبهج في القراءات الثمان وقراءة الاعمش وابن محيصن واختيار خلف واليزيدي تحقيق ودراسة.rar
كتاب تفسير آيات الإحكام المسمى شافي العليل شرح الخمسمائة آية . تحقيق ودراسة.rar
كتب غريب القرآن.rar
كعب الاحبار مروياته واقواله في التفسير بالماثور - الرسالة العلمية.rar
لمحات في علوم التفسيسر واتجاهات المفسرين لطفي الصباغ.rar
ما انفرد به كل من القراء وتوجيهه النحوي.rar
مباحث في إعجاز القلرآن.rar
محاسن التأويل تفسير القاسمي.rar
محاضرات في التفسير الموضوعي.rar
محاضرات في علوم القرآن غانم قدوري.rar
مختصر التبيين لهجاء التنزيل .rar
مختصر في شواذ القرآن لابن خالويه.rar
مدخل إلى علوم القرآن وتقسيره.rar
مذاهب التفسير- جولدتسيهر.rar
مرويات السدي الكبير واقواله في التفسير من سورة آل عمران الى اخر المائدة.rar
مرويات السدي الكبير واقواله في التفسير من سورة يوسف إلى سورة فاطر.rar
مزاعم المستشرقين حول القرآن.rar
مسائل ابن الأزرق عن عبد الله بن عباس.rar
مصاعد النظر للإشراف على قصار السور . للبقاعي 3 أجزاء.rar
مصحف الصحابة في القراءات العشر المتواترة.rar
مصطلح الاشارات في القراءات الزوائد المروية عن الثقات للامام علي بن عثمان بن محمد بن احمد العذري البغدادي المعروف بابن القاصح.rar
معارج التفكر ودقائق التدبر . 3 أجزاء.rar
معالم التنزيل . تفسير البغوي 8 أجزاء.rar
معاني القرآن وإعرابه . الزجاج 5 أجزاء.rar
معاني القراءات .الأزهري .rar
معركة الوجود بين القرآن والتلموذ.rar
مفردات القرآن . نظرات جديدة في تفسير ألفاظ قرآنية.rar
مقال في الإنسان . دراسة قرآنية لعائشة بنت الشاطي.rar
ملامح الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم في مجال علوم البحار.rar
مناهل العرفان . السبت.rar
منهج الإمام ابن عطية الأندلسي في عرض القراءات وأثر ذلك في تفسيره.rar
منهج الإمام البخاري في التفسير من خلال كتابه الصحيح.rar
منهج الشيخ الشنقيطي في تفسيره لآيات الحكام من أضواء البيان.rar
منهج الماوردي في تفسيره النكت والعيون للامام العلامة ابي الحسن علي بن محمد بن حبيب الماوردي.rar
منهج المدرسة العقلية الحديثة في التفسير - فهد الرومي.rar
مواقف أبي حيان النحوية من متقدمي النحاة حتى أوائل القرن الرابع الهجري من خلال تفسيره جمعا ودراسة.rar
موسوعة فضائل القرآن سور وآيات القرآن .rar
موقف اللغويين من القراءات الشاذة.rar
نزهة في كتتاب تمييز ذوي البصائر في لطائف الكتاب العزيز.rar
نزول القرآن على سبعه احرف.rar
نظم الدرر في تناسب الآيات والسور . 22 جزء.rar
نواسخ االقرآن . ابن الجوزي.rar
وكيع بن الجراح أقواله ومروياته في التفسير من أول الفاتحة الى نهاية سورة الكهف.rar
وكيع بن الجراح أقواله ومروياته في التفسير من أول تبارك الى نهاية سورة الناس.rar
وكيع بن الجراح أقواله ومروياته في التفسير من أول مريم الى نهاية سورة التحريم.rar 
وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

ما شاء الله
جهد مشكور أخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبوزياد المكي

غفر الله ذنبك وشكر سعيك ........
أكرمتنا أكرمك الله وبارك فيك..

----------


## جابر العتيق

غفر الله لكم ورفع قدركم

كم اختصرتم علينا من الجهد

----------


## راجية عفو الله

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سلطان الدهمشي

كتب الله مكتوبات في موازين حسناتك 
وجهد يذكر فيشكر

----------


## نبيل أحمد طرمم

ما شاء الله ، مكتبة أكثر من رائعة، جزاك الله خيرا أخي وحفظك وزادك فهماوعلما.

----------


## نور القلب

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
..............
هل يمكن إدراج كتاب تفسير صفوة التفاسير للصابوني لأني بحاجة إليه

----------


## حسانين أبو عمرو

السلام عليكم 
الأستاذ الأديب اللبيب  
هنيئا لكم 
 زادكم الله رفعة , وبارك في جهدكم .

----------


## طالب التمكين

السلام عليكم اخى
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## احمد محمود محمد

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## محب الهدى

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود قيم فبوركت 
لو اذن اخي هناك كتاب وجدته على هذا الرابط لو يمكن اضافته لهذه المجموعة
وهو موجود في ملتقى التفسير
http://tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=20647

أو من هنا مباشرة
http://www.4shared.com/get/Wg8w6MJP/___.html

جعله الله في ميزانك

----------


## مكتوب

أكرمتنا أكرمك الله وبارك فيك.
هل من الممكن الحصول على التفسير الحديث حسب النزول للسور لمحمد دروزة
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مكتوب

جزاك الله خيراً  وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
وهل من الممكن الحصول على التفسير حسسب النزول

----------


## أبو حفص الشافعي

غفر الله لكم ورفع قدركم

----------


## راحه البال

جزاك الله خيراً  وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ابو ابراهيم بن احمد

السلام عليكم: مكتبة غنية جزاكم الله خيرا. هل ممكن ادراج تفسير : في ظلال القرآن لسيد قطب, ودراسات لاسلوب القرآن الكريم للعلامة محمد عبد الخالق اعضيمة رحم الله الجميع وكذلك كتاب القطع والائتناف لابن  النحاس. تقبل  الله منكم هذا العملل.

----------


## لغتي عربية

هل توجد هنا كتب للدكتور فاضل السامرائي ؟

----------


## أبو ايمان

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل ثواب عملكم في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## أبو أيوب اليمني

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو حفص الشافعي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محبكم الملثم

ما شاء الله .... تبارك الله ,,, 

سلمت يداك ,,, وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سهيل الجنوبي

وعليكم  السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير اخي وجعله في موازين حسناتك

----------


## رحييق

جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم اجعلالقرآن ربيع صدورنا
ويجعل كل ما قدمته و ما ستقدمه في ميزان حسناتك يوم  القيامة
ويوفقك دائما لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أبو معاذ الخالدي

جزاك الله خير
لكن  ممكن تضع لنا الأفضل  من هذه التفاسير الخالية تماما من البدع والمخالفات الشرعية

----------


## خير الزاد

سلمت يمينك اخي الكريم ..حقا استفدنا منها كثيرا ..جعلها الله لكم في موازين الحسنات . فهي مفيدة لكل طالب علم 
وفقكم الله .

----------


## حافظ أحمد حماد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... قد سهلت لنا وسهل الله لك الأمور في الدنيا والآخرة 
بارك الله في علمك وعملك وتقبل جهودك لخدمة الدين ونشر القرآن
ياأخي...............هل من الممكن أن تدلني على كتاب أو مقالة على موضوع الجانب الحديثي في أي تفسير من التفاسير............؟  ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو أسامة البلوشي

بارك الله فيك على المكتبة العلمية
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## سعيدتومي

عظيم ما تقدّمه الألوكة،

----------


## وائل سليمان

مشكووور

----------


## يوسف الجوهري

جزيت خيرا وهلا صورت لنا تفسير سورة الإخلاص لابن تيمية طبعة الدار السلفية أو دار الريان للتراث

----------


## جسور المحبة

*شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... على هذا الجهد العظيم

----------


## الدكتور رياض عميراوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
شكرا لكم وبارك الله لكم وعليكم على حسن تعاونكم واهتمامكم .أخوكم الدكتور رياض عميراوي.

----------


## مسرات

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع 

وددت لو ان هنالك مكتبة لاحكام التلاوة والتجويد , فقمت بالبحث ووجدت الاتي من تعريف الادغام و أنواع الادغام بالاضافة احكام الإدغام والمماثلة الصوتية
سأقوم بإجراء المزيد من الابحاث في المستقبل ان شاء الله 
ارجو ان تساهم في افادة الجميع وتحسين محتوى هذا الموضوع

----------


## ام زاهيه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ..... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## وسام وسام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو منكم التفضل برفع الجزء الأول من حاشية القونوي لأهميته بالنسبة لي ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## محمدعدلى

ما شاء الله .... تبارك الله ,,, 

سلمت يداك ,,, وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ام زاهيه

جزاك الله خير.

----------


## درة مصونة

جزاكم الله كل خير مكتبه ضخمة ومفيدة

----------


## صبيح خليل محمود

بارك الله فيكم وجزيتم الجنة من يشمر ساعده للاجر كتاب جديد الهادي في القراءات لأبن سفيان  تحقيق خالد ابو الجود من يرفعه لنا

----------


## خالد الدرملى

السلام عليكم

مجهود كبير وعظيم أبدلك الله به فى جنات النعيم الثواب العظيم والحور العين وقاصرات الطرف المرفهين والولدان والبنين ​وكل من انتفع ونفع به أن يكون معك فى هذا الفضل المبين

----------


## هشام المودن

شكرا إخواني الكرام  على هذه المجهودات الجبارة التي تقومون بها خدمة للعلم والطلاب مأجورينإن شاء الله

----------


## اطبيب

اسن الله اليك وجمع لك اسباب الخير كله

----------


## محمود الجيزي



----------


## فوزية سليمان

مشاء الله 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أحمد الخلفي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بركتنا

ما شاء الله ..
عمل مميز وجميل جليل ..
نرجو أن يكون التجديد فيه مستمرًّا ..

أوصب الدعوات .

----------


## نور الثريا

جزاكم الله خيرا و زادكم الله من فضله

----------


## شيخ زاده

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللهأخ المسلم  اخبرني (ان كنت تعلم) من اين اتحمل الكتاب (ياقوت التأويل في تفسير التنزيل لابو حامد الغزالي .......جزاكم الله حسنا..

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t1632/

----------


## أمنية الحياة

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## سيد الشاعر ابو حمزة

جزاك الله خيرا عملا موفقا بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## ثمر الألباب

رصد ثري ... لو تم رفعه على موقع خاص لإمكانية الاستفادة أو إدراجها في مشروع المكتبة الشاملة
أو توفيرها في  CD مناسب للتداول
https://www.4shared.com/photo/wZ06_PVQfi/B110.html
+++++++++++++++++++++
https://www.mediafire.com/view
/lvqs0sobs72v8on/B110.jpg/file
+++++++++++++++++++++
https://2.top4top.net/p_1272hvaob0.jpg
++++++++++++++++++++
رابط المنتديات

++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## عقيد حسام خليل

السلام عليكم، بفضل الله لدي بحث صغير عن اسس التفسير أود المساهمة به لكنه اكثر نفعا لمن من الله عليه باتمان حفظ كتاب الله هذا بريدي الإلكتروني لمن يرغب فيه
Hossameldin.khalil@gmail.com

----------


## أمين الامانة

السلام عليكم
رابط تحميل الجزء (28) من تفسير الكفاية، لعبدالله خضر حمد:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1mkwbv...5AC28.pdf/file

----------


## أمين الامانة

السلام عليكم
رابط تحميل تفسير الكفاية الجزء 1-30
بارك الله فيكم.

​​​​​​​http://www.mediafire.com/file/y7egrq..._1-30.zip/file

----------

